# Request: Gummy ROM for Tmobile GS2.



## daredevil (May 21, 2012)

when i flashed the gummy ROM for my friend's vibrant i really liked it. so, i would like to request the gummy ROM development for Tmobile galaxy S2 too. it would be highly appreciated.
Peace.


----------



## NUGZZ420 (Feb 19, 2012)

Well this May Not be the spot to make reQ .. you might ask a DEv or the gunny Team .. I think When We See More stable CM builds and AOKP . ASOP Style ROMs . We will see alot More ports ect.. If u want it Make it .. Just go For .. one way to learn is to attemped it.. im new to Android and dev and just learning what I can .. remember theses guys don't get paid for wht they Do and the Dope creations they bring to our phones s.. J/S

I would love to see gummy Myself on the T989


----------

